# Eating Leaves?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our yard is wooded and when Hank was a puppy he did the same thing. Unless you have something toxic, like some types of mushrooms, in your yard, I wouldn't stress too much. He'll outgrow it. 

There is a _stickie, _I believe in the Health sub forum, with a list of toxic plants which may be of some help.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro is still doing it at 17 months. Not so good for them so try to keep an eye on it. Right now we are fighting the maple tree seed pods. They are a real problem because they stick to the soles of feet and come in the house.


----------



## berggred (Aug 1, 2011)

Shandy loves grass and leaves so we just let her eat them. Usually she just chews on it and doesn't actually swallow them. But, I don't let her near mushrooms, berries, acorns or woodchips.


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

We have the same problem with Bella. She eats sticks, snails, leaves, grass anything she can find. I try to limit it as best I can - she is like a vacuum. My vet said hopefully she will out grow it (I hope so) and luckily she said Goldens usually have good sized colons, so it will pass through. Haven't had any problems yet - thank goodness!


----------



## Erica (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright, thanks everyone. I'm a little less stressed, but i'll go check out that stickie!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

My 6 month old pup does the same thing--she is particularly fond of sticks, leaves mulch, etc. when enjoying the great outdoors. Once inside, she moves on to papershredding (kleenex, paper towels, magazines, etc.) Puppies seem to explore everything with their mouths. It is good advise to watch them closely so they don't get ahold of something toxic. Our trainer told us two of the most important comands are "leave it" and "drop it"--we're still working on these!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a German shepherd who would graze our yard all day long like a sheep. Constantly walking and eating grass. Nothing bad ever happened


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our Connor is almost 3 years old now and he still LOVES to chase and eat leaves. That aspect of his silliness is mostly harmless, but dogs eating mulch or wood chips is another concern altogether. But one thing I can guarantee you is that if your pup eats mulch he won't vomit it up until the wee hours of the morning when you're sound asleep, say 3a or 4a


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When Quinn was a pup he ate oak leaves and they gave him colitis - they are toxic (but I think they would have to eat a lot of them).

You need eyes everywhere when they are pupsters and they always manage to sneak a mouthful of something


----------

